# Breaking news.  Zimmerman involved in Florida gun incident.



## AZ Jim (May 11, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/11/us/florida-george-zimmerman-shooting/index.html


----------



## drifter (May 11, 2015)

This guy is going to fool around and get himself in some deep trouble if he's not careful.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 11, 2015)

George Zimmerman killed a young (17) man because he was black and had a hoodie.  He fancied himself a cop and he is in fact a fat little piece of crap.  Since then he's had police contact due  to hitting a female and now he was waving a gun around at a man who had has had words with him over some period of time, that man took a shot at him today.  How this A hole managed an acquittal on his killing Travon Martin is beyond me but his white jury did just that, letting that pos get away with murder.


----------



## ndynt (May 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> George Zimmerman killed a young (17) man because he was black and had a hoodie.  He fancied himself a cop and he is in fact a fat little piece of crap.  Since then he's had police contact due  to hitting a female and now he was waving a gun around at a man who had has had words with him over some period of time, that man took a shot at him today.  How this A hole managed an acquittal on his killing Travon Martin is beyond me but his white jury did just that, letting that pos get away with murder.


Everything you said ... and more, Jim.  There were several other incidents also. And this is the third incident with the same guy.    How he keeps walking away is beyond me.   And it has only fueled his arrogance.  Remember in the last fall's road rage incident...with the same guy.  When he threatened to kill him.  Asking the guy, "Don't you know who I am?"  Every time I see Zimmerman's face on tv I feel such revulsion.


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2015)

I could be wrong, but I thought at least one juror was black (or maybe she was bi-racial)....not that it matters.


----------



## Kitties (May 11, 2015)

He seems to have a very combative personality. Just my opinion.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 11, 2015)

If he ain't dead... I don't want to hear about it.


----------



## Glinda (May 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> George Zimmerman killed a young (17) man because he was black and had a hoodie.  He fancied himself a cop and he is in fact a fat little piece of crap.  Since then he's had police contact due  to hitting a female and now he was waving a gun around at a man who had has had words with him over some period of time, that man took a shot at him today.  How this A hole managed an acquittal on his killing Travon Martin is beyond me but his white jury did just that, letting that pos get away with murder.



I suspect his days are numbered.


----------



## Louis (May 11, 2015)

What...George Zimmerman in the news again? Just another day at the office for this guy.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 11, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought at least one juror was black (or maybe she was bi-racial)....not that it matters.



Seems to me you may be right but most of the jury was white (and probably redneck too).


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2015)

That loser wasn't even hit by the bullet from what I heard.  He's just a hothead that can't stay out of the news, people like myself are tired of hearing his name and seeing his mug.  If he's going to kill innocent citizens and beat women, then this creep should get a lot more than some glass flying at him.  He's gotten off easy so far, hopefully his luck will run out, and he won't be able to hurt anyone else.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 12, 2015)

He may be a jerk but Trayvon was no innocent as the jury determined...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> He may be a jerk but Trayvon was no innocent as the jury determined...



Yeah...  Skittles and Iced Tea....   What a hoodlum..


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 12, 2015)

The evidence is that he jumped Zimmerman and that was a bad mistake not knowing that old George was packing heat.  An eyewitness testified to Trayvon starting the altercation and the jury believed him.  It is wrong to impugn the intelligence of the jury or dismiss their findings...


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2015)

Walking while black. Tsk Tsk. Surely a capital offence! As for the evidence--sweet Ralphy, if you buy that travesty of justice, I got some prime beachfront property in the Mohave Desert I'll let you have cheap. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 12, 2015)

Another voice for jury nullification...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Another voice for jury nullification...



Oh sure Ralphy....   Do you even listen to what comes out of your mouth?  Or consider if it makes any sense?     Remember..  Trayvon Martin was not... I repeat NOT on trial.. Zimmerman was.   Only in the redneck south can a Black victim be tried for his own murder.   Whatever his history or his record... on the night he was murdered he was simply walking down the street on his way to his fathers house..  He was not armed..  He was minding his own business.  NOTHING he had done or was claimed to have done had any relevance.   Your really need to understand that..  Walking while BLACK is not punishable by death.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 12, 2015)

Once again you weren't on the jury and didn't hear the facts.  Obviously reasonable doubt doesn't bother the liberal thinking when it came to this case...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

It's really funny how the jury was duped into believing that Trayvon was somehow responsible for his murder by "Jumping"  Zimmerman when there was no evidence only Zimmerman's word..  In fact, there WAS a witness who had been on the phone with Trevon just minutes before his murder and testified that Trevon was trying to lose him...   So now we find what a disgusting POS Zimmerman really is..  yet his word taken... when the other witness.. Trayvon himself was not alive to testify.   I hope the Florida court system is really really proud.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Once again you weren't on the jury and didn't hear the facts.  Obviously reasonable doubt doesn't bother the liberal thinking when it came to this case...




Just like Zimmerman getting away with murder does not bother racists..


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 12, 2015)

There was an eyewitness who saw Trayvon on top of Zimmerman and beating him.  But don't let that fact get in your way...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

> A third witness, "Witness 6," told police on the night of the shooting that he saw a black man on top of a lighter-skinned man "just throwing down blows on the guy, MMA-style." He said the lighter-skinned man was calling for help. Interviewed later by investigators, he said he was not sure who was calling for help, and was not sure any punches were thrown.



http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout...change-stories-ahead-zimmerman-133743219.html

Not quite the "FACTS" you claim it to be Ralphy...

But... the unfortunate fact remains... Zimmerman got away with it.  Fortunately, we have now seen him for exactly what he is.. and with any luck, he will bring about his own punishment.


----------



## AprilT (May 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Just like Zimmerman getting away with murder does not bother racists..



:iagree:  Just a continuing theme it seems.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 12, 2015)

Ralphy, what the hell is wrong with you?  You actually are a troll on here and now I'll add racist to it.  You'll do anything to get attention it seems.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 12, 2015)

Sorry, but the facts are the facts, all of you need to go back and read some of the trial testimony, especially that of Jonathan Good, a credible eye witness.  The Jury had no coice in regard to reasonable doubt.  This has nothing to do with racism or trolling, just responding to a controversial subject that has come up again, and not by me...


----------



## AZ Jim (May 12, 2015)

I won't debate with you on this or any subject, it's not a good investment of my time.  Troll on..


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 12, 2015)

Probably because you can't hold up your end...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

And nothing answers the REAL question, of why Zimmerman felt compelled to disobey the suggestion of the Police and get out of his car and follow his victim.  Had he let the police handle it, Trayvon might still be alive.... but then again, after everything that has come to light of late regarding police conduct.... maybe not.


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2015)

Again and again, the puzzled Canadian asks, why can't we agree to disagree without descending into character assassination?? I don't agree with Ralphy, but I stand up for his right to express his opinion.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Seems to me you may be right but most of the jury was white (and probably redneck too).



... and they acquitted a Hispanic - wonder of wonders ...


----------



## AprilT (May 12, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> The evidence is that he jumped Zimmerman and that was a bad mistake not knowing that old George was packing heat.  An eyewitness testified to Trayvon starting the altercation and the jury believed him.  It is wrong to impugn the intelligence of the jury or dismiss their findings...



What evidence was there that Trayvon jumped Zimmerman, yes we have an eye witness to part of the case where he says he saw Trayvon on top of Z, but where are you getting this other fact from, where are you getting that Trayvon was the one who started this situation?  Many of us looked and read through all of the facts of the case and why the jury came to their decisions and even why some may have had other not so good motivations for voting as they did, but it sounds like you are choosing to make up your mind solely based in how your and others bigoted views were founded from the start.

Just the fact that you brought Trayvon into the discussion shows where your head is, the thread wasn't about Trayvon to begin with, it was about Zimmerman and his continued run ins with the law, but you decided to drag a young dead person into this to what purpose but to keep the theme of vilification of a young black man, black youth in general?  Deny all one wants, but the evidence by continuing to do this sort of thing is more fact about intent than much anything else. 

I personally read through all the trial information with a fine tooth comb, I don't have any intention to recount it, as, Trayvon, wasn't, the topic here, that is the past, but Zimmerman, just seems to keep relevant as far as the headlines hence why the thread seem to come to be.  A very sick man who just can't seem to behave.


----------



## AprilT (May 12, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> ... and they acquitted a Hispanic - wonder of wonders ...


 
I think they were going for the white half if you must push the point.    You know, sort of like when some folks who when Obama does something good they claim that side of him.  As with other artist and anyone they see make certain strides, must be because they have some other strain of blood mixed in.  Not making this up, I hear such things all the time.


----------



## AprilT (May 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Again and again, the puzzled Canadian asks, why can't we agree to disagree without descending into character assassination?? I don't agree with Ralphy, but I stand up for his right to express his opinion.



Possibly due to how he tries to shine a light on a people time and time again in such a way you can not but feel such a way to make a point of bringing such a flaw to the forefront.  Not all can just brush such things under the carpet time and time again.


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2015)

I see what you mean, April. I had forgotten earlier posts targetting one particular ethnicity. My bad. Debate should not abet racism. I retract my previous statement, and offer an apology.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I think they were going for the white half if you must push the point.    You know, sort of like when some folks who when Obama does something good they claim that side of him.  As with other artist and anyone they see make certain strides, must be because they have some other strain of blood mixed in.  Not making this up, I hear such things all the time.



I believe you. I just wish we lived in a world where none of that mattered, but I know it isn't to be ...


----------



## AprilT (May 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I see what you mean, April. I had forgotten earlier posts targetting one particular ethnicity. My bad. Debate should not abet racism. I retract my previous statement, and offer an apology.



Thank you, much appreciated.  



SifuPhil said:


> I believe you. *I just wish we lived in a world where none of that mattered*, but I know it isn't to be ...




So do I, my friend, so do I.  It really breaks my heart that it's not so.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

Put me squarely in the "OMG...  I didn't realize"  category.   Like so many White people, I was coasting along feeling that things had improved drastically in the area of race and race relations in this country.  After all... we elected a Black president didn't we?   Well..  seeing how this wonderful man has been consistently treated.. THEN the Zimmerman case.. and all the instances of police brutality and inequality in the justice system that have come to light thanks to cell phone videos and social media. ..  I see now that I was fooling myself..   So many Whites want to believe that all is rosy...  it's not..  We have some very horrible racist people out there..  It shouldn't be brushed under that rug...  I agree April.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 12, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> ... and they acquitted a Hispanic - wonder of wonders ...



No Phil, that jury had a case of supporting a black or a non-black, they opted for the latter.


----------



## ndynt (May 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I personally read through all the trial information with a fine tooth comb, I don't have any intention to recount it, as, Trayvon, wasn't, the topic here, that is the past, but Zimmerman, just seems to keep relevant as far as the headlines hence why the thread seem to come to be.  A very sick man who just can't seem to behave.



[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Yes[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif], he is a very sick man.  In my opinion a wannabe[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]acop[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif] immoral bully, with extreme anger and con[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]trol[/FONT] problems. [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]T[/FONT]hat ha[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ve[/FONT] been fueled by his[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif] "getting away[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]" with all [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]his anger outbursts.[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Thinking of [/FONT][/FONT]the transcripts I[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]  read and heard ....between he and his then wife[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]. [/FONT]His telling her to  hide funds and how to [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]capitalize[/FONT] on the murder trial [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]notoriety[/FONT] [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]he was getting and hide it[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif].  [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]With n[/FONT]ot one moment of regret for a life lost.  [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]What[/FONT] kind of man is this?  [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]L[/FONT]ike a [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]naughty child [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]seeking[/FONT] attention...even if it is negative[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]?[/FONT][/FONT]  [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]It appears h[/FONT]e enjoys all this[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]. 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
And  with this latest incident.  Not only had he earlier threatened to kill  the man, he went to his work and threatened him afterwards... Now this  man [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]tried to shoot him.  Wonder what else was going on[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif], that the police were not called for?  
[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]I cannot understand why[/FONT] is he allowed to be free[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]?  Are w[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]e just waiting for the inevitabl[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]e[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]train [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]wreck to [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]occur[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]?  [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AprilT (May 12, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Yes, he is a very sick man.  In my opinion a wannabeacop immoral bully, with extreme anger and control problems. That have been fueled by his "getting away" with all his anger outbursts.
> 
> Thinking of the transcripts I  read and heard ....between he and his then wife. His telling her to  hide funds and how to capitalize on the murder trial notoriety he was getting and hide it.  With not one moment of regret for a life lost.  What kind of man is this?  Like a naughty child seeking attention...even if it is negative? It appears he enjoys all this.
> 
> ...




Sad, to say Nona, Zimmerman, was a hot head in trouble with the justice department long before he shot someone dead, his dad being part of the Justice system helped get him clear the path in earlier days, seems that has possible given the man a feeling of entitlement within the law and how it applies to him in general, so far, it does seem to be working to his favor when looking in from the outside.


----------



## Debby (May 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I think they were going for the white half if you must push the point.    You know, sort of like when some folks who when Obama does something good they claim that side of him.  As with other artist and anyone they see make certain strides, must be because they have some other strain of blood mixed in.  Not making this up, I hear such things all the time.




I always felt that they were just deciding 'against the black kid in the hoody' and Zimmerman could have been a green guy from the moon but that 'black kid, surely must have been up to no good'.  

Can you imagine the kind of cop Zimmerman would have been if he'd gotten into the force?  He would have been the bad cop that everyone feared.  As it is, he's still a jerk that you should steer clear of but at least he doesn't have a badge to flash to make his nastiness even more a problem for society.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 12, 2015)

Exactly Debby!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> I always felt that they were just deciding 'against the black kid'.



For sure...  He was on trial for his own murder.


----------



## AprilT (May 12, 2015)

I look at all the facts to make up my mind regardless of skin color.  I try to give the benefit of the doubt, though, I do realise often the deck is stacked in many instances.  I looked to see if the jurors hands were tied and they were for the most part in how the voted in this case, but, that was due to how the case was set up, not so much the jurors fault, though there was a particular juror with an agenda who after the fact these details were brought to the forefront.  Florida is notorious for not caring about the lives of some people, I've witness this up close and personal.  I was warned before I moved here, to the state, by a non-black person, who thought, this was a bad choice for any intelligent forward thinking person, but, me being me, I'm more able to take people on individually and I generally, don't let what everyone around me influence my day to day way of thinking and living, so, always thought, I'd just be able to brush it all off.  I'll never forget my first days and months in Tampa, it was a wake up call for sure.  I'd never seen a place more divided, some parts, by the way some interacted, I'd thought I stepped back into the 50's.  I hated that part of the state particularly in my earlier years in Fl, not just for that reason, but, that was a contributor.


----------



## Debby (May 12, 2015)

You couldn't have said it better QS!


----------



## ndynt (May 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I look at all the facts to make up my mind regardless of skin color.  I try to give the benefit of the doubt, though, I do realise often the deck is stacked in many instances.  I looked to see if the jurors hands were tied and they were for the most part in how the voted in this case, but, that was due to how the case was set up, not so much the jurors fault, though there was a particular juror with an agenda who after the fact these details were brought to the forefront.  Florida is notorious for not caring about the lives of some people, I've witness this up close and personal.  I was warned before I moved here, to the state, by a non-black person, who thought, this was a bad choice for any intelligent forward thinking person, but, me being me, I'm more able to take people on individually and I generally, don't let what everyone around me influence my day to day way of thinking and living, so, always thought, I'd just be able to brush it all off.  I'll never forget my first days and months in Tampa, it was a wake up call for sure.  I'd never seen a place more divided, some parts, by the way some interacted, I'd thought I stepped back into the 50's.  I hated that part of the state particularly in my earlier years in Fl, not just for that reason, but, that was a contributor.


Thankfully, history did not repeat itself with the Jacksonville, Fl Micheal Dunn trial.  I was really afraid it would.


----------



## Warrigal (May 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Again and again, the puzzled Canadian asks, why can't we agree to disagree without descending into character assassination?? I don't agree with Ralphy, but I stand up for his right to express his opinion.



I have to agree. I have nothing to add to this discussion but I want to read all opinions.


----------



## applecruncher (May 12, 2015)

FWIW, I don’t think the acquittal of George Zimmerman had anything to do with the skin color of the jury. I find that theory to be as offensive as I did the statements that OJ was acquitted because most of the jury was black. _And please, let’s not go there - rehash the OJ trial - …..I’m only bringing that up try to make a point._ 
“All whites stick together and think alike.” (um, no they don’t)
“All blacks stick together and think alike.” (um, no they don’t)


----------



## Louis (May 12, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> FWIW, I don’t think the acquittal of George Zimmerman had anything to do with the skin color of the jury. I find that theory to be as offensive as I did the statements that OJ was acquitted because most of the jury was black. _And please, let’s not go there - rehash the OJ trial - …..I’m only bringing that up try to make a point._
> “All whites stick together and think alike.” (um, no they don’t)
> “All blacks stick together and think alike.” (um, no they don’t)


Not true for me.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 12, 2015)

It's ok to disagree with other members conclusions in many cases.


----------

